# Floriani Commercial Offers Appli-Stitch Velvet Appliqué Fabrics



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Speed up the appliqué process with a textured material offered by Floriani Commercial Products. Appli-Stitch Velvet is designed to be used with your favorite Appli-Stitch Design Collection or digitized appliqué designs created in Floriani’s Embroidery Software using the Appli-Stitch feature. 

Simply lay a square in the embroidery hoop. Sew your Appli-Stitch design border as usual. When it’s finished, you simply pull away the excess fabric and your appliqué is done. It eliminates the need for cutting it out or using adhesive spray to hold it in place. 

Appli-Stitch Velvet makes it much faster and easier to do any type of appliqué. The fabric is a low loft, flexible, soft material that comes in 10 colors including blue, dark blue, dark red, gold, light gray, white, yellow, green, baby blue and pink. Sheets come in two sizes: 27 inches by 18 inches and 27 inches by 36 inches and are sold individually. 

For more information about RNK Distributing and their full line of Commercial Product’s including stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

